# Scott - Frogroom



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

This thread will be a continuation of this thread. The Frogroom has "risen" as it were - now we're on to the occupants. 

The Ranitomeya imitator "Bajo Huallaga (UE)" appear to have bred! And yeah - it's NICE to have frogs breeding again!

Here is a shot of the male (all the way on the right) calling a female in to feed a tadpole. I saw at least 3 possible "feedings" today, and finally spotted a tadpole in the main axis of the bromeliad pictured.


----------



## myersboy6 (Aug 23, 2010)

hey so i was wondering how those LED lights are working for you. I was thinking about switching over to LED also since my tanks are in my room and its starting to get really hot now.


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

I'm pleased with them. Very pleased. The plants are coloring up nicely. The picture was taken without a flash.

Feel free to let me know if you're ever in the area and you can stop by.

Also, I have a very good friend who is starting a lighting business - and has assured me he can do LED lights as well.

s


----------



## myersboy6 (Aug 23, 2010)

Yeah if im ever up your direction all let you know. I live in queen creek so Tucson is a little far just to cruise up there. When will your friend be building the LED lights? I would be interested having maybe a couple built for the setups i have now. I was looking at some LED fixtures on ebay but ebay can be kind of a gamble sometimes with products that haven't been on the market for very long.


----------



## Venutus1 (Feb 13, 2010)

Scott said:


> I'm pleased with them. Very pleased. The plants are coloring up nicely. The picture was taken without a flash.
> 
> Feel free to let me know if you're ever in the area and you can stop by.
> 
> ...


That would be me.  
And Scott, your frogs and set-ups look great, by the way!



> Yeah if im ever up your direction all let you know. I live in queen creek so Tucson is a little far just to cruise up there. When will your friend be building the LED lights? I would be interested having maybe a couple built for the setups i have now. I was looking at some LED fixtures on ebay but ebay can be kind of a gamble sometimes with products that haven't been on the market for very long.


I have units that came in just this week in crisp white. (No actinic blue or anything unnnatural for terrestrial animals.) 
They look like the BOMB, and very "minimal".
But I haven't plugged 'em in yet to test (and photograph).....because they didn't send transformers !! 
That is being corrected immediately. 
Ohh trust me, I am all over it.
more to come...soon...very soon... 
Thanks.
Todd
LightYourReptiles.com


----------



## bshmerlie (Jun 2, 2010)

Yeah...I want to get some LEDs real soon before summer gets here. I would need (3) 48" for a frog rack. But I want to do it in the next week or two. PM me with a price if you will have anything ready by then. Sorry to jack your post Scott.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Scott,

Congrats on getting the imitators breeding! Frogs breeding is the proof I need that I am doing my job correctly (though, lately, it seems that I have been doing my job TOO correctly!).

Take care, Richard.


----------



## Lukeomelas (Mar 15, 2005)

Congratz on getting those guys breeding. That sure didn't take long. I love the BH imis, but there isn't that much about them on DB. Are they pretty much like the other imis in the hobby? I'd love to hear your thoughts on them.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

how about some photos of the Rios?


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

I've got a few - nothing good enough to post. 

Yet. 

s


stemcellular said:


> how about some photos of the Rios?


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Sounds like we need to grab the cameras and head over to Scotts for some fun in the sun!


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

You really need to post that gorgeous one I sent you - with the full dorsal stripe. By far the nicest I produced all season.


----------



## Bill Finley (Sep 9, 2004)

Hey Scott,

Good to see your back to breeding frogs, what about pictures of the actual frog room? 

Bill


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Hi Bill - it is referenced in the first post of the thread: Frog Room Build

I have more of an actual office this time, rather than a basement with an office and frogs. 

s



Bill Finley said:


> Hey Scott,
> 
> Good to see your back to breeding frogs, what about pictures of the actual frog room?
> 
> Bill


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

stemcellular said:


> how about some photos of the Rios?



He has 'Rivers' ???

Scott, enjoying hearing that you are back in action!

I'd love to see some full tank shots now that things should be growing out.

Shawn


----------



## afterdark (Jan 16, 2007)

Any updates on your BH imis Scott?


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Sorry - I missed this till now. The tad is growing. I suspect there are a few other tads sequestered in the two bromeliads.

(They're in Tank #2 in the following pictures ... )



afterdark said:


> Any updates on your BH imis Scott?


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

The rack updated ... much greener now.


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Tanks 1 through 4 (top row left to right) ...

Tank 1 (Loma Partida Pumilio):









Tank 2 (Bajo Huallaga Imitator):









Tank 3 (Rio Saldilla Tricolor):









Tank 4 (Chazuta Imitator):


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Tanks 5 through 8 (bottom row left to right):

Tank 5 (Striped Reticulatas):









Tank 6 (flavovittata):









Tank 7 (Lowland Fantasticus):









Tank 8 (Reticulatas):


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

And ... the occupants of Tank 4 have been busy! 

The male frog is "Alpha" - the female frog is "Dumbass" (tried to escape - I found it JUST in time to keep it from dehydrating). My girlfriend names them - I don't. 

I'm pretty sure this is the pair that produced the tad on Alpha's back. The tank is 2.3. I'm going to be splitting off at least 1.1 to a nearby friend.









Ray - I *promise* I will get some good shots of the Rios soon. They're in Tank #3. I had major issues with this tank (which is why there are no plants on the floor ... ). They've only been resettled for a couple weeks. Soon my friend - soon. 

s


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Tanks look great, Scott. I really like the last one. 

Get some low growing bushy philodendrons for tank 3 on the gound level and some larger aroids to grow behind the branch. They will eat it up.


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

Excellent vivs Scott. Next 3 day weekend I have I'm going to go visit my dad in Tuscon and hopefully hook up with you and a couple other dart folks there.


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Thanks! It's nice seeing breeding. As Rich says - it's the frogs way of letting you know you're doing things right.

Give us as much warning as you can and we'll try to put something together Doug.

s


ZookeeperDoug said:


> Excellent vivs Scott. Next 3 day weekend I have I'm going to go visit my dad in Tuscon and hopefully hook up with you and a couple other dart folks there.


----------



## Mapp (May 1, 2010)

Wow. You have some great looking frogs!
I admire frog rooms, but I would prefer a small number of display tanks with my favorite frogs, opposed to lots of smaller tanks.


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

This is actually my office as well. I know this is it for tanks (one more row on top to work with - but that's it), so it's either a couple tanks - or these tanks. They're all 16.5 x 17 x 18 - I think that works out to about 22g.

s


Mapp said:


> Wow. You have some great looking frogs!
> I admire frog rooms, but I would prefer a small number of display tanks with my favorite frogs, opposed to lots of smaller tanks.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Good looking tanks. I love the depth and use of space. I'm digging tank 3 the most, but they all look great.


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Tank 3 is kind of a strange case. I had it fully planted - and then noticed that the frogs could completely disappear. I figured out where they were going and it wasn't a good thing (a gap behind the background and a small spot on the water barrier). I got all of the frogs out, then basically had to redo the substrate from about halfway all the way to the back.

So this is why the substrate is barren (but a good leaf litter cover) and the vine has a nice little jungle growing on it.

I've got a verracosum philodendron growing in the back - it will do a good job here once it grows in. I need some low growth in front though.

s



eos said:


> Good looking tanks. I love the depth and use of space. I'm digging tank 3 the most, but they all look great.


----------



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

You do awesome work my friend.


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

I appreciate your saying so John. I mentioned somewhere in the build out thread that it's almost cathartic to have to start over. It HURTS to sell everything - but I'm using the knowledge gleaned over many many years - my own and all of my friends (and people here) to do it the way that I want to.

s


johnc said:


> You do awesome work my friend.


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

I love it!!!!! I wish I could have a frog room. 
Beautiful tanks!!! 

In tank 1 I see a frog on the glass. Haha.
Which tank are the retics and LL fants in?


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Hi Rob,

My girlfriend and I had just finished cleaning the glass on the front doors (what better time to take pictures, eh?). I'm sure that is why the frogs were pretty scarce. 

I went back on the tanks shot and included the frogs in the tank on the picture labels. I should have done that to start with.

s


----------



## davy (Jul 13, 2010)

nice looking tanks and a nice collection of frogs. any pics of the reticulates?


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Thank you ...


----------



## davy (Jul 13, 2010)

nice one, i've had them in the past, one day i'll have them again. i think it's the most beautifull ranitomeya spec.


----------



## sgvreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

Hey Scott,
Hows that 4ft tall hex comeing along?


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Still just looking at it and thinking. Not in a hurry on that one. 

s


sgvreptiles said:


> Hey Scott,
> Hows that 4ft tall hex comeing along?


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

I love the reticulata but they seem to hard to care for. What do you find difficult about them? 

Love the tanks! they seem simple but so awesome! I am thinking about going with a background hex or a large exo for either a pair of pums or a pair benedicta or reticulata. Can't choose which one. 

Thanks,
Rob


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

I wish I could tell you what the difficulty with Retics is. The males just do not seem to thrive. It's very frustrating.

s


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

I new they were difficult!!

Oh, by the way I saw you used to have pops. Can you see them in a heavily planted viv? They seem like they have a metallic green. 

Thanks


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

vivlover10 said:


> I new they were difficult!!
> 
> Oh, by the way I saw you used to have pops. Can you see them in a heavily planted viv? They seem like they have a metallic green.
> 
> Thanks


Stupid spell check it's oophaga pumilio popa. Not pops.


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

I never had any issue seeing them. Very cool little pumilio.

I had provided them a branch that ran up the side of the viv from low in front to high in the back - then made sure my "oak leaf" ficus grew up the branch.

They used that branch is a little highway - up and down it all the time. I made sure that tank was on the end of a row, with the branch side visible through the side. Because of this I was pretty much able to see them all of the time.

s


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

Scott said:


> I never had any issue seeing them. Very cool little pumilio.
> 
> I had provided them a branch that ran up the side of the viv from low in front to high in the back - then made sure my "oak leaf" ficus grew up the branch.
> 
> ...


Thanks I will keep them in mind. I've got plenty of time till the decision is made. So far I got retics, benedicta, popa, cauchero.


----------

